# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Նկարչություն սկսնակների համար

## Ռուֆուս

Նյութը ռուսերեն է, բայց կփորձեմ թարգմանել հայերեն: Ինչպե՞ս գուշակել նկարի հեղինակին: Սկզբնաղբյուրը այստեղ:

Եթե նկարում մութ ֆոն է ու ամեն տեսակի տանջված դեմքեր, ուրեմն հեղինակը *Տիցիանն* է:



Բացառությունը այս բացքամակ անձնավորությունն է, որի դեմքին բացակայում է մտածմունքի որևէ նշույլ: Պետք է հիշեք, Վեներան է, թե Վեներան չէ, բայց ինչ-որ մի վեներական բան մեջը կա:

----------

Enna Adoly (19.06.2013), Ripsim (19.06.2013), Sagittarius (19.06.2013), Smokie (20.06.2013), VisTolog (19.06.2013), Շինարար (20.06.2013), Ուլուանա (19.06.2013), Վոլտերա (19.06.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Եթե նկարում մեծ քամակներ են ու նույնիսկ տղամարդիկ ցելյուլիտով են տառապում, ուրեմն *Ռուբենսն* է:

----------

Enna Adoly (19.06.2013), Ripsim (19.06.2013), Smokie (20.06.2013), VisTolog (19.06.2013), Շինարար (20.06.2013), Վոլտերա (19.06.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Վա՜յ  :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Եթե նկարում տղամարդիկ նման են գանգուր մազերով կանանց կամ պարզապես իտալացի գոմիկների, հեղինակը *Կարավաջոն* է:





Ընդհանրապես Կարավաջոն կանանց նկարել է մեկ ու կես անգամ: Հաջորդ նկարում կին է՝ Գորգոնյան Մեդուզա Արությունովնա (ես հատակին եմ  :Lol2: ): Իսկ թե ինչու է նա նման Ջոնի Դեպպին ավելի մեծ հանելուկ է, քան Մոնա Լիզայի ժպիտը:

----------

Enna Adoly (19.06.2013), Peace (20.06.2013), Ripsim (19.06.2013), Smokie (20.06.2013), Շինարար (20.06.2013), Ուլուանա (19.06.2013), Վոլտերա (19.06.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Եթե նկարում լիքը փոքրիկ մարդուկներ են, *Բրեյգելն* է:

----------

Enna Adoly (19.06.2013), Peace (20.06.2013), Ripsim (19.06.2013), Smokie (20.06.2013), Շինարար (20.06.2013), Վոլտերա (19.06.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Լիքը փոքրիկ մարդուկներ + փոքր անհասկանալի խ*յնյա՝ *Բոսխ*:

----------

Enna Adoly (19.06.2013), Smokie (20.06.2013), Շինարար (20.06.2013), Վոլտերա (19.06.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Ահագին նկարչություն սովորեցի  :Blush:   :LOL:

----------

Smokie (20.06.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Եթե բոլոր մարդիկ նման են բոմժերի լապտերի թույլ լույսի տակ՝ *Ռեմբրանդտն* է:

----------

Enna Adoly (19.06.2013), Ripsim (19.06.2013), Smokie (20.06.2013), Շինարար (20.06.2013), Վոլտերա (19.06.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Եթե նկարում հանգիստ կարելի է ավելացնել մի զույգ հաստաքամակ ամուրների ու գառնուկների (կամ նրանք արդեն իսկ այնտեղ են)՝ *Բուշե*:

----------

Enna Adoly (19.06.2013), Ripsim (19.06.2013), Smokie (20.06.2013), Շինարար (20.06.2013), Վոլտերա (19.06.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Եթե բոլոր ֆիգուրները գեղեցիկ են, մերկ են ու կուլտուրիստի մարմիններով են՝ *Միքելանջելո*:

----------

Enna Adoly (19.06.2013), Ripsim (19.06.2013), Շինարար (20.06.2013), Ուլուանա (19.06.2013), Վոլտերա (19.06.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ասում ես բալերինա՝ պատկերացնում ես *Դեգա*: Ասում ես *Դեգա*, պատկերացնում ես բալերինա:

----------

Enna Adoly (19.06.2013), Ripsim (19.06.2013), Smokie (20.06.2013), Շինարար (20.06.2013), Ուլուանա (19.06.2013), Վոլտերա (19.06.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Կոնտրաստային է, սուր, կապտավուն ու բոլորն ունեն մորուքավոր նիհար դեմքեր՝ *Էլ Գրեկո*:

----------

Enna Adoly (19.06.2013), Smokie (20.06.2013), Շինարար (20.06.2013), Վոլտերա (19.06.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ու վերջապես, եթե բոլորը ու նույնիսկ կանայք նման են Պուտինին՝ *Յան վան Էյկն* է:

----------

Enna Adoly (19.06.2013), Peace (20.06.2013), Smokie (20.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (19.06.2013), Շինարար (20.06.2013), Ուլուանա (19.06.2013), Վոլտերա (19.06.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հ.Գ. *Մոնե*՝ բծեր, *Մանե*՝ մարդիկ

----------


## Enna Adoly

> 


Ես կնկա ձեռքը գլխի համեմատ շատ չի՞ փոքր

----------


## Անվերնագիր

էս բոցերը շուտ եմ տեսել  :Jpit:  , ոնց որ ակումբի impression-ն էր դրել, լավ չեմ հիշում

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> էս բոցերը շուտ եմ տեսել  , ոնց որ ակումբի impression-ն էր դրել, լավ չեմ հիշում


Հա, հենց ինքն էր ինձ սա ուղարկել, չէի հիշում, որ Ակումբում էլ էր դրել:

----------

Անվերնագիր (19.06.2013)

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

ես էլ լուրջ, տրամադրված թեմա եմ մտնում, որ մի եկու բան «քերեմ» նկարչությունիից,,, :LOL: 
,,,սպանիչ մեկնաբանություններ էին … :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (19.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (20.06.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ընդհանրապես Կարավաջոն կանանց նկարել է մեկ ու կես անգամ: Հաջորդ նկարում կին է՝ Գորգոնյան Մեդուզա Արությունովնա (ես հատակին եմ ): Իսկ թե ինչու է նա նման Ջոնի Դեպպին ավելի մեծ հանելուկ է, քան Մոնա Լիզայի ժպիտը:


Էս նկարն Ուֆֆիցիում տեսա ու ինքը փոքրիկ գաղտնիք ունի, որի մասին քչերը գիտեն: Մեդուզայի աչքերի տեղում երկու շատ փոքր անցք կա ու կտավի հետևում էդ մասում կաշի է կպցրած: Երբ լույսը հետևից ընկնում է կաշվի վրա, տիկին Արությունովնայի աչքերը փայլում են: Հզոր գործ էր:

----------

Enna Adoly (20.06.2013), Ruby Rue (19.06.2013), Smokie (20.06.2013), Srtik (20.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (20.06.2013), Անվերնագիր (19.06.2013), Վոլտերա (19.06.2013)

----------

